# Patio / Firepit question



## Beer Belly (Aug 6, 2015)

I just finished laying a Paver Patio using Polymer Sand in the joints (if that makes a difference), and we are putting a stone Firepit Kit we purchased from Lowes years ago on the new Patio. I am also placing a "Bud Wheel" in the Firepit to burn the wood in.....question.....I'm thinking of putting in some sort of Sand to give a layer of protection to the Pavers.....or should I use some type of Stone ??.....not sure if burning right on top of the Pavers is a good idea, or if the Polymer Sand in the joints would cause an issue while burning in the pit. What would you do ??
http://www.lowes.com/pd_477107-215-308528___?productId=4686369&pl=1&Ntt=fire+pits


----------



## pen (Aug 6, 2015)

Some sand is a good idea.  I had a metal fire pit that sat atop some bluestone for years with an air space under, and worked flawlessly.  I put a new metal fire pit down last weekend and during the first 10 minutes of the first fire, I blue a nice chunk out of one of the pieces of bluestone under it.  Apparently, this one sends more heat below than the old one did.

Doesn't hurt to have a layer of protection,,, or even lay some firebrick down?


----------



## Beer Belly (Aug 6, 2015)

Thanks for the quick reply Pen. Firebrick at the bottom, small layer of Sand on top of that ??.......Firebrick like what is lining my woodstove ??


----------



## ironpony (Aug 6, 2015)

I would do something, just not sure what. the polymer will melt, an airspace would be great, just not sure how. hmmmm.......


----------



## Beer Belly (Aug 7, 2015)

Ironpony, that is one of my concerns, along with any type of gasses the Polymer Sand would give off while the pit is lit.....don't need folks passing out of getting sick around the fire


----------



## HSBull (Aug 10, 2015)

I have a similar  set up...no , metal  ring and a couple holes in the bottom  to increase  air flow....used leveling sand over 1 inch block. .....KISS


----------



## Fish On (Aug 11, 2015)

The correct way would be so the your pit is below your pavers on your base sand pack. Pavers should have been then built around.

You want your water and ash not on your finish pavers when it rains.

This is how I did mine, just a thought if u do have it permanently into your patio and it's close to your home. I would check code.


----------



## Beer Belly (Aug 21, 2015)

Fish On said:


> The correct way would be so the your pit is below your pavers on your base sand pack. Pavers should have been then built around.
> 
> You want your water and ash not on your finish pavers when it rains.
> 
> This is how I did mine, just a thought if u do have it permanently into your patio and it's close to your home. I would check code.


 I have it on top of the pavers in case I, or new owner when we sell, wants to remove it and use the Patio for something else.....have a lot of left over Pavers should some need replacement. The Patio / Fire Pit is away from the house.....about 50 feet or so.


----------

